# Predator Hunting Partner



## RaBiD (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'm looking for a coyote hunting partner in the Grand Forks area. If you're interested, send me a private message.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

there are no good coyote hunters in that area    oke:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would say you should go east into Minnesota to hunt. Everyone there is an expert at calling, the fur is better, and the gun laws are much more relaxed. :wink:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Fallguy said:


> I would say you should go east into Minnesota to hunt. Everyone there is an expert at calling, the fur is better, and the gun laws are much more relaxed. :wink:


that looks like a oke: oke: eace:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You got it! :lol:

How's the season going bearhunter? What are prices going to be like this year?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

coyotes are getting killed :thumb: hav'nt yet brought 1 to the fur shed. these mn coyotes arn't worth dragging back. at least not yet. gonna make a trip out west maybe next week. furs way better out there :thumb: can i bring your carrot  :bop:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

No I don't borrow out that carrot. It's deadly.

I called Dusty yesterday asking about his flesh eating beetles. I have a very unique mount I want to do a european on. I will post pics in the next few days I have some hoops I have to jump through first. But he said that his beetle tank wasn't big enough.


----------



## RaBiD (Sep 17, 2009)

I was hunting around the Dickinson area 1 day before deer season opened and I called in coyotes all 3 sets I did. I can't believe how many are around that area. It's absolutely crazy! The first set I called in 4, the second set called in 1, and the third set I called in 7. Never again will I only bring 4 catridges into the field again. LOL. Still looking for someone else that enjoys predator hunting as much as I do in the Grand Forks area, so let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That is a really good number of dogs for 3 successive sets. How many made it into the truck? Always bring enough ammo. :lol:


----------



## RaBiD (Sep 17, 2009)

The first 4 coyotes held up at about 400 yards, so I ranged the biggest one at 392 yards and dropped it on the spot. They all disappeard over a lil ridge for about 2 minutes and then they all came back in to view. As they were sniffing their dead companion I took a shot at the next biggest one at 408 yards, but missed. They all disappeared in a low spot never to be seen again. This male coyote weighed 36.5 pounds!

The 2nd set I called in 1 coyote, he held up at about 500 yards for about 3 minutes and then he wanted nothing to do with my calling and dissappeared over the ridge that he just came up. In the mean time, 3 deer were getting closer and closer. They came up the ridge in the exact spot the coyote did about 5 minutes before the coyote. The coyote was trailing them by about 200 yards when the deer finally got up top. Back to the coyote, he dissappears over the ridge for about 1 minute. I decided if I didn't change something quick the coyote was gonna be gone. I switched calls and then everything started running at me. Here come the deer and here comes the coyote! The deer were only 33 yards away from me to me left (I have a tendancy to range everything with a range finder if you haven't noticed) and the coyote was now coming at me from the right. I exhausted him at 140 yards once he got in to view. This male coyote weighed 34 pounds!

The 3rd set I called in 7 coyotes. I thought this was going to be a lil tricky. I couldn't believe the activity I got after howling. I had a really good vantage point on this set and I could see straight in front of me 5 coyotes sitting down howling back at me. Off to my right I could hear 2 more off in the distance, but I couldn't see them yet. I gave a them a lil challenge howl and now here they all come. As I'm watching them in the binoculars coming in from way out, the sun crested and I think they got flashed by my binocular lenses. The group of 5 put it on pause. Off to my right I could see 2 coyotes coming in now. They both held up in this cattail bottom, so I figured I better shoot before they run off. I pull up my gun to shoot and now I can only see one in my rifle scope. I pulled the shot off and heard a "ploop", so I figured I got him. Looked around and I couldn't see anything. All the coyotes vanished. This male coyote got crushed at 486 yards and weighed 30 pounds.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow. Those are some pretty long shots. Good shooting.


----------



## RaBiD (Sep 17, 2009)

The lucky part was I just got done shooting at 400 yards a couple days prior so I knew exactly how much higher to aim in my reticle on max zoom at 392 yards. The other lucky part was the first coyote was a head wind so I didn't have to give any windage. The coyote I shot at 486 yards was a guess in all aspects. I knew I had to aim about 35 inches high and probably give about 12 inches of windage. Turned out I guessed right. I was also in a prone position when I shot the 2 long shots so that helped big time.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

good story and great shooting :thumb: whatchya shooting for a gun??


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

PM sent. I'm in GF and would like to get out some.


----------



## RaBiD (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm shooting a 6mm Ackley Improved. 87 grain V-MAX pushed by Reloader 17, gives the velocity of 3400 fps with small groupings at 200 yards.

I just ordered the Savage Brush Camo .204 Ruger, so I will be switching over to that strictly for predator hunting soon.


----------

